# Need help on Immigration to SA



## Jumper24 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello All,


Thanks to the great forum and great contributions.

I am from INDIA and planning for SA immigration. I am in IT industry with 6yrs of exp in MNC.

Can someone show some light what are the options i have and how do i proceed further. went through lot of SA govt websites, still lots of confusion.

Thanks.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Jumper24 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> Thanks to the great forum and great contributions.
> ...


Hi Jumper24
Do you have employment or an offer of employment in SA?

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jumper24 (Apr 23, 2013)

Johanna said:


> Hi Jumper24
> Do you have employment or an offer of employment in SA?
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Thanks Johanna..


i do not have open offer. Do we have any option to apply for VISA without offer just like other countries.?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Jumper24 said:


> Thanks Johanna..
> 
> 
> i do not have open offer. Do we have any option to apply for VISA without offer just like other countries.?


Not sure which countries you are referring to Jumper24, I know that in most countries you need specific permits or visas in order to work ?

Hope you can get things sorted!


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

You can get Quota Permit which allows you to be here without a job offer.


----------

